# Parabuthus transvaalicus



## TCO (Mar 31, 2010)

*I sure am enjoying this species.  They are awesomely thick and sturdy.  They have great color.  Here's a pic of a freshly shed female... I'm hoping she will be ready to breed now.  Check out the stinger on this creature.*


----------



## paul fleming (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you seen it squirt venom yet ?
My order from Germany feel through so don't look like I will have the pleasure of owning one of the most stunning species around.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow that looks really dark for it just having molted, yours must be almost black when it's hardened up(?)  Mine are lighter, one is almost a caramel color.


----------



## Envyizm (Apr 1, 2010)

Pretty girl you got there. I have two of similar coloration. Yours still looks fairly small. How long would you say her mesosoma is?


----------



## TCO (Apr 1, 2010)

I actually have seen one squirt venom.  I picked one up with tongs and and it shot a bit on the side of the enclosure.  Their venom is kinda milky colored so it was easy to see on the side of the clear enclosure.

Mine are definitely very dark colored and could be described as black.


----------



## TCO (Apr 1, 2010)

Envyizm, I'll have to take a look at her...all dark now and the emeralds get to eat tonight...emerald tree boas that is.  I guess emeralds could mean something else around here


----------



## saxman146 (Apr 1, 2010)

I like your camera. Awesome pics. Wish mine did that....


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Apr 1, 2010)

Where can you find these? I have checked all the major sources and none have them. This is one of the species I intend to get.


----------



## william_wang (Apr 1, 2010)

wooo
very nice guy.
it is my honor to look her.
how to get her?


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice picture!!! Can't wait until mine get that BIG!!!
How long did you have it so far??? How many molts did it take for this female?? 6?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow man! Congrats on her! I honestly can't wait for mine to pop with babies so she can be beautiful again!


----------



## gromgrom (Apr 1, 2010)

we need more breeders to get them into the hobby 

and from what i've heard mind you, its not easy to get them to spray, so if you leave them alone for the most part, and wear goggles as a safety precaution, you shouldnt have any more trouble than a desert hairy in terms of speed.

edit: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5G6iHAvCxY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPkmDbh5FCk&feature=related  (ignore the bad music) 

seem kinda slow and that you have to really irritate them for the spray.


----------



## freeman (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome. I love my female too. I'm trying to find her a male now


----------



## TCO (Apr 1, 2010)

I think this species will be available again once the weather warms up enough to import them again.  If you want one I'd just keep an eye on the classifieds.

I've had my 1.2 for about 7-8 months and this is the first shed I've had.  They were good sized when I got them so I don't know how many molts to get to their current size.  The female's mesosoma looks to be about 1 inch now.  Think that's big enough Envyizm? :?


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a bunch of them, I just haven't offered them for sale yet.  I've taken  a few to a local pet store though.  Most have one more molt to go before mature.  I've gotten kind of leery about selling them to strangers though since they are hot.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 1, 2010)

Although they are "Hots".....I think they are milder hots and not in the same league as Lq or australis.
I still would not want to stung or sprayed in the eyes by one anyway 
They really are my favs.....just got to start looking through the German classified again.


----------



## Envyizm (Apr 1, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> we need more breeders to get them into the hobby
> 
> and from what i've heard mind you, its not easy to get them to spray, so if you leave them alone for the most part, and wear goggles as a safety precaution, you shouldnt have any more trouble than a desert hairy in terms of speed.seem kinda slow and that you have to really irritate them for the spray.


I intend to breed mine whenever mine mature. As long as you keep your face 2-3 feet away from them you eliminate a ton of risk. I will also add that they are a lot faster then Hadrurus sp.



TCO said:


> I think this species will be available again once the weather warms up enough to import them again.  If you want one I'd just keep an eye on the classifieds.
> 
> I've had my 1.2 for about 7-8 months and this is the first shed I've had.  They were good sized when I got them so I don't know how many molts to get to their current size.  The female's mesosoma looks to be about 1 inch now.  Think that's big enough Envyizm? :?


They are a large buthid and a slow grower. I've heard some accounts of P.trans taking 2-3yr to mature unlike the usual 1-2yr like with most buthids. If your girls mesosoma is around 1inch then shes got a few molts to go. I'd say 2"+ mesosoma is closer to their mature size.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 1, 2010)

I thought transvaalicus were the largest Buthid or maybe P. villosus ....close anyway


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 1, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> Although they are "Hots".....I think they are milder hots and not in the same league as Lq or australis.
> I still would not want to stung or sprayed in the eyes by one anyway
> They really are my favs.....just got to start looking through the German classified again.


I've read they are the milder of the group too.  I barely got hit once.  It was a lot like being stung by Centruroides vittatus, the local symptoms identical to me.  The finger had that unpleasant tingling/needle like sensation every time it touched something.  I didn't like to use that finger for a few days.  I think venom dosage is the bigger problem when it comes to these dooods.  I've got it in my eyes before messing around with them too much.  It wasn't a big deal to me, just rinsed my eyes out and that was it, no problems.  I think people really shouldn't worry about them squirting, you have to mess with them to do that and it seems to be a reaction more than a defense but to me it seems partly defensive by design.  If you move them by tailing with tongs, that can do it and you might get a some on your hand without knowing it.  You may rub your eye later, if it starts getting irritated, just wash it out, not a big deal, not to me anyway.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 1, 2010)

I picked an adult pair of these up today at my LPS (I love Zookeepers, the guy set them aside because he knew I would want them.)  I'm keeping each in a 2.5 gal with locking lids & a 1:1 sand:soil substrate mix.

Does that sound good care wise?

 Also, while moving I had one shoot venom.  I didn't see it, but there were milky droplets on the side of his cage.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 1, 2010)

I think those are two males a brought up there yesterday.  All the others have at least one molt to go.  I keep them on all desert sub with no organic soil in it.  I brought back some of those 2.5 gals with the screen lid too, I like those.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 1, 2010)

They are from you? And you think they are males? damn
Both dave and I thought it was a pair due to difference in pedipalps.  Also, one molted in the store.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 1, 2010)

Well I brought three up there, one immature female(days ago) and then two males yesterday.  So maybe the female molted.  You can sex the females early, they have little flap-looking things at the base of the pectines so I know immature fat I brought up was a female.  Over several months, I've prob brought 6 or 7 up there, they may have kept some for selling or breeding later, you never know with those guys there haha.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 1, 2010)

I think I might have both the males.  Dang.  Any chance you have a female you would be willing to sell down the line?  I've got a juvi GBB that should be a female I could trade you.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah, send me a PM if you want, kinda got the thread off track I think.  I'm sure people would mind looking at them if you know how to post pics(?)


----------



## Harlock (Apr 1, 2010)

I do know how to post pictures, but my only camera is a very, very bad digital one (if you can find it, I had a thread a few weeks ago asking for a scorpion id.  You can barely tell the scorpion from cork bark.)  I've been meaning to get a lope for awhile now for identification, and this might help make me get one.

I'll send a PM.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 1, 2010)

Would love to see pics of them please 

Has anyone tried tailing one of them ?
I imagine they have very strong tails and it might be a task keeping hold of it.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 1, 2010)

Have pictures: Scorpion 1 is the first pic, and the 2nd & 3rd are of the second one.  They both look male to me :wall:


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 1, 2010)

Excellent .....thanks 
look at that black tail.......nice,very nice


----------



## TCO (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like you have two males there.  Here are a couple of pics for comparison.  The pectin teeth count is not accurate for sexing this species, but note the rounded plate the female has on her pectin where it attaches to the body.

Here you go:


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone know where you can get these?


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 2, 2010)

DireWolf0384 said:


> Anyone know where you can get these?


Check the classified section that's how I picked up mine. There's a seller name xenesthis he has captive bred scorplings!!!


----------



## freeman (Apr 2, 2010)

is this one male or female?


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd say you have an immature female there.


----------



## freeman (Apr 2, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> I'd say you have an immature female there.


That would be possible. it is during molt  from 5i to 6i


----------

